# Our own Tracy Bodner 4th place at the USAs



## Arnold (Jul 30, 2011)

Congrats to Tracy (IslandGirl) she took 4th place at the USA nationals in Women's Physique!!!!


----------



## MDR (Jul 30, 2011)

Very impressive.  Congratulations!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 31, 2011)

Congratulations, Tracy!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 31, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 31, 2011)

Congratulations on the top 5 finish!!
Incredible physique


----------



## Halo (Jul 31, 2011)

Congrats Tracy!!!


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 31, 2011)

Great Job Tracey, you look great.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 31, 2011)

Way to go Tracy! You look awesome. I have seen you for several years now (going back to FC) and you just get better. Great dedication.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 31, 2011)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 31, 2011)

Way to go Tracy.  You look amazing.  I am so super happy for you.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 31, 2011)

Great job girl!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 1, 2011)

I love Colorado.  We have some of the most beautiful and fit people


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## bigbenj (Aug 1, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> I love Colorado. We have some of the most beautiful and fit people


 HeavyIron?  hahaha


----------



## squigader (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats! 1st place next year with some hard work?


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 1, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> HeavyIron?  hahaha



I must say, he is not ugly nor unfit and has a beautiful wife to match.  That is how we roll here in the Rockies,


----------



## Hell (Aug 2, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## dub (Aug 2, 2011)

Congrats. You look great. Be proud.


----------



## toothache (Aug 2, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## XYZ (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations Tracy!!!

Now go eat some donuts!


----------



## tballz (Aug 4, 2011)

Way to go!!!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## NoPainNoGain1 (Aug 4, 2011)

good job girl. you look great


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 4, 2011)

Congrats Tracy! You look fantastic


----------



## IslandGirl (Aug 5, 2011)

THANK YOU SO MUCH EVERYONE!  I totally appreciate this!  I had such a blast in Vegas!  There were 689 competitors competing at this show!  Biggest NPC show so far!  Crazy!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Aug 5, 2011)

squigader said:


> Congrats! 1st place next year with some hard work?


she will still be shooting for that top spot this year. Tracy will be competing again at the North Americans in Cleveland Sept 3rd


----------



## ParadiseCup (Aug 5, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> I must say, he is not ugly nor unfit and has a beautiful wife to match. That is how we roll here in the Rockies,


 
x2 !!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Aug 5, 2011)

here is a video of Tracy's routine from the Finals






YouTube Video


----------



## Kathybird (Aug 5, 2011)

Awesome!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Gorilla Muscle (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh wow! Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## TGB1987 (Aug 8, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 9, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH EVERYONE!  I totally appreciate this!  I had such a blast in Vegas!  There were 689 competitors competing at this show!  Biggest NPC show so far!  Crazy!



WOW!  That is a huge show.  I bet you had a blast.  Another show is less then a month.  You are my hero.  
You are awesome.  The #1 spot is waiting for you.


----------

